# Need to find a song...



## DannSkunk (May 31, 2012)

I'm looking for a song that's kinda slow and dragging... heavy is good too. I would prefer it to contain a guitar, but beggars can't be choosers.

I was thinking something like this, but not... does that make sense? It's like it's not exactly right, but close to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Bread (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the song you put as an example, I loved Guilty Gear's soundtrack

This is a decent post-rock band with some great crescendo's and building up. This is a little faster than what you may be looking for but give it a try
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyZ4z662v5w

these are sone doom metal bands that have some very slow riffs, might interest you as well

this is a stoner/doom metal band that made a very...long song. Very slow (gotta skip to around 2-3 minutes to get to the real stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24pOo5htg9E

some more slow doom metal but with more active guitar riffs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJmvaUpa_Yk&feature=fvwrel



This is a decent post-rock band with some great crescendo's and building up. I think this might be what you're looking for..it's all instrumental no vocals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyZ4z662v5w


----------



## DannSkunk (Jun 1, 2012)

Sleep was kinda like what I was looking for. It kinda drags on, real heavy like. I don't know though... perhaps its a little too doom metal. But a pretty good start.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 4, 2012)

Ooof, I'll try and help here but I'm finiding it hard to nail down that "slow, epic guitar"

This might not be "slow" enough, but it could satiate the required epicness (hope vocals are okay)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev1938elI6U&amp;feature=relmfu

EDIT: This is probably more what you are looking for

[video=youtube;qNkRnMGEHVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNkRnMGEHVY[/video]

I will look for more...

(btw, Bread you got good taste!)


----------



## Oly (Jun 8, 2012)

Anything by Neurosis. Like, anything at all by Neurosis. They're fantastic.

Also this might be a little to extreme... but SUNNO))) is basically nothing BUT slow, dragging, heavy guitars. Like, most of their songs are literally 25 minute guitar drones drowned in gain. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 8, 2012)

Oly said:


> Anything by Neurosis. Like, anything at all by Neurosis. They're fantastic.



Damn, I was going to say that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-sQ7NJrcw4

You can also try Swans, I'm not really fan of them but you might like them.


----------



## Oly (Jun 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Damn, I was going to say that.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-sQ7NJrcw4
> 
> You can also try Swans, I'm not really fan of them but you might like them.



Honestly I'm surprised they didn't get mentioned before. When I think slow and heavy Neurosis is often the first thing that comes to my mind.

Isis is another one that fits this description, now that I think of it. They're heavily inspired by Neurosis and they also inspired a great many of the modern sludge/post hardcore type bands, Russian Circles that Bread mentioned being one, Pelican being another good one. But yeah, Isis is really dope, very heavy and usually mid to slow tempo songs, but really driving and melodic at a lot of points too.

Also, the Melvins are a band often credited with helping to form the whole doom/sludge type sound and another pretty big influence on Isis. Not all their stuff is strictly like that but they're a fucking awesome band, well worth listening to if you like heavy and weird stuff.

I've heard of Swans but never listened. I should try and remember to soon. I've heard good things about them.


----------

